
Ask HN: Which email service provider values privacy? - jeshwanth
I am planning to move out of Gmail, yes I know this is very late but better late then never. I tried proton mail, it&#x27;s good and I don&#x27;t know I amnot able to completely believe that they are good enough. So, seeking for experts opinion here.
======
mtmail
Similar question from 3 months ago "Ask HN: Secure email provider"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15112084](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15112084)
though it's more about security towards governments, not against the mail
provider itself.

